# Remote code for 42" LG LCD TV?



## Mark Ward

Currently on my way to Cyprus with a Tivo for my Dad, all packed up. I thought he had a Pioneer but he has a 42" LG LCD TV. Anyone know the Tivo Remote codes for an LG TV?

Many Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## AMc

You can get the basic codes from the Tivo itself under the set up menu for the remote. It lets you select the brand then offers you the possibilities, if none of them work try adding 1000 to each one in turn e.g. 0232 becomes 1232.
Failing that there is a list of additional codes here
http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/bugs/RemoteCodes.htm

If none of that works then you'll need a learning remote - potentially the 'Glo' available from all the usual suspects.


----------



## Mark Ward

Thanks for the reply, back from Cyprus now, but when I got there the phones had been cut off so no internet!

I was aware of the code listings but no "LG" listings were there, there weere some "Goldstar" but non of those worked.

I phoned a pal in the UK to get him to search for me and we still didn't find anything that worked.

I now know the TV is an LG *Plasma* Model RF043B, but I'm not having a lot of luck finding codes.

Thanks,

Mark.


----------



## AMc

IIRC It is possible to get peanut to cycle through all its codes in the hope of finding one that works. A search here might come up with the way or from the user guide here
http://uk.tivo.com/1.2.asp


----------



## Automan

A new TiVo Glo remote is another solution which will work.

Automan.


----------



## Mark Ward

AMc said:


> IIRC It is possible to get peanut to cycle through all its codes in the hope of finding one that works. A search here might come up with the way or from the user guide here
> http://uk.tivo.com/1.2.asp


I'll have a look for that thanks *[EDIT]Found the instructions for cycling codes, thanks I can sort that out next time I'm in Cyprus, or attempt to get my Dad to do it.*



Automan said:


> A new TiVo Glo remote is another solution which will work.
> 
> Automan.


I have a couple of these on order, will it be a case of "Learning" the codes from the original? or do these have a wider range of available devices they can control?

Thanks, 
Mark.


----------

